# الصلاة



## فراشة مسيحية (20 نوفمبر 2007)

الصلاة
:94:
· الصلاة؛ هي خط تليفون مفتوح إلى السماء.
· أبدا, لن تسمع رنين " مشغول " في هذا الخط.
· لا يضع الله جهاز رد على المكالمات Answer Machine .. بل يتلقي – شخصياً – كل مكالمة.
· الصلاة؛ هي دليل الصلة, وحديث المودة بيننا وبين الله.
· الصلاة؛ يجب أن تكون أول – وليس – آخر – ما نلجأ إليه.
· الصلاة؛ لا تحتاج إلى قدرة بلاغية .. إنما إلى رغبة قلبية.
· الله, يدعونا أن نلقي على كاهله كل ما هو على كاهلنا.
· الصلاة اليومية؛ هي أفضل علاج لاهتماماتنا اليومية.
· الدعاء؛ هو صرخة طفل مستغيث إلى أذن الآب المصغية.
· عن طريق الصلاة؛ يسحب الإنسان المحدود من قدرة الله غير المحدودة.
· حينما تطرحك الحياة بتجاربها على ركبتيك؛ أتاحت لك الوضع الأمثل للصلاة.
· إن لم تحملك قدماك؛ فلديك ركبتاك.
· الإيمان؛ هو المفتاح الأول لاستجابة الصلاة.
· تأخذ الله في استجابة طلباتنا؛ ليس معناه رفضها .. فاستمر في الصلاة (إن قادك الروح إلي الاستمرار).
· إجابات الله لطلباتنا؛ أحكم من هذه الطلبات.
· إن لم تكن بالضرورة نتيجة صلواتنا هي حصولنا على ما نريد؛ فليس أقل من تجعلنا نصبح كما يريده الله لنا, ومنا.
· الله يستمع إلى أكثر مما تقوله؛ إنه ينصت إلى أنات قلبك.
· الدموع في العين؛ هي عدسة تمكننا من رؤية أفضل للسماء.
· إن لم يكن لديك اليوم وقت للصلاة؛ فأسرع مما تظن لن يكون لديك وقت على الإطلاق.​


----------



## جيلان (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الصلاة*



> حينما تطرحك الحياة بتجاربها على ركبتيك؛ أتاحت لك الوضع الأمثل للصلاة.
> · إن لم تحملك قدماك؛ فلديك ركبتاك.



*فعلا حبيبتى 
عند حلول المشاكل والتجارب والضيقات ليس لنا غيره*


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الصلاة*

راااااااااااااائع جدا يافراشه 
مرسىىىىىىىىى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## ماديوس (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الصلاة*

الدموع في العين؛ هي عدسة تمكننا من رؤية أفضل للسماء

بشكر ك كتير يا ينت الملك علي النصانح الجميلة ربنا يباركك


----------



## وليم تل (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الصلاة*

شكرا فراشة
على الموضوع الجميل
مودتى​


----------



## استفانوس (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الصلاة*



> الصلاة
> :94:
> · الصلاة؛ هي خط تليفون مفتوح إلى السماء.
> · أبدا, لن تسمع رنين " مشغول " في هذا الخط​


ورقم الهاتف سهل جدا
وكود السماء عبارة عن صفرين
اي ركبتين لتسجد 
وتدق رقمين 
وهو مزمور 
51
ومن بعدها تصبح بشركة رائعة 
مع من يحبك ومات من اجلك
وقام من اجر تبريرك
+++
اشكرك عزيزتي فراشة
واصلي ان يبارك الرب حياتك ​


----------



## Esther (17 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الصلاة*

ميرسى جداا يا فراشه على الكلام الجلو ده 
             ربنا يعوضك


----------



## رانيا ابراهيم65 (18 يونيو 2008)

ياربي يسوع اغفر لي انا الخاطئة وارحمني
مرسي كتير الك الحقيقة كلمات رقيقة ومعزية وفيها امل كبير بضرورة الصلاة  لنيل النعم الروحية
و شفاعة العذراء والقديسين تكون معك ومع جميع الاخوة هنا


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: الصلاة*



جيلان قال:


> *فعلا حبيبتى *
> *عند حلول المشاكل والتجارب والضيقات ليس لنا غيره*


 
ايوة يا جيلان

ميرسي حبيبتي على الرد الجميل​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: الصلاة*



kokoman قال:


> راااااااااااااائع جدا يافراشه
> 
> مرسىىىىىىىىى على الموضوع
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​




ميرسي كتير ليك يا كوكو مان على ردك الجميل​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: الصلاة*



ماديوس قال:


> الدموع في العين؛ هي عدسة تمكننا من رؤية أفضل للسماء
> 
> بشكر ك كتير يا ينت الملك علي النصانح الجميلة ربنا يباركك


 
ميرسي كتير ليك ماديوس

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: الصلاة*



وليم تل قال:


> شكرا فراشة
> 
> على الموضوع الجميل
> 
> مودتى​




 ميرسي كتير ليك وليم

نورت الموضوع​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: الصلاة*



استفانوس قال:


> ورقم الهاتف سهل جدا
> 
> وكود السماء عبارة عن صفرين
> اي ركبتين لتسجد
> ...





ميرسي على التعليق الجميل جدا

استاي استفانوس

الرب يباركك​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: الصلاة*



esther قال:


> ميرسى جداا يا فراشه على الكلام الجلو ده
> ربنا يعوضك


 
و يعوضك حبيبتي استير

ميرسي على ردك الجميل​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 أغسطس 2008)

رانيا ابراهيم65 قال:


> ياربي يسوع اغفر لي انا الخاطئة وارحمني
> مرسي كتير الك الحقيقة كلمات رقيقة ومعزية وفيها امل كبير بضرورة الصلاة لنيل النعم الروحية
> و شفاعة العذراء والقديسين تكون معك ومع جميع الاخوة هنا


 
آمين

ميرسي يا رانيا على ردك الرااااااائع

الرب يباركك حبيبتي​


----------

